# Naturals/Transitioners Forum



## ClassicChic (Jun 9, 2006)

What about a seperate forum for Naturals and Transitioners? I like to search through all of the different topics in the hair forum but a seperate one just for naturals would be nice. 

Anyone else like this idea??


----------



## gemini051987 (Jun 9, 2006)

I think this is a great idea. We should have forums that are made for naturals. I am natural myself. I want to know what other women that are natural are doing to take care of their hair so that I can relate. If anyone else feels like this, spread the word that we need a forum for naturals and transitioners.


----------



## chajen32 (Jun 9, 2006)

I am all for it!


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jun 9, 2006)

I peacefully dissent. 

I do not like the idea of a segregated board.

JMO


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Jun 9, 2006)

Exactly what I was thinking, I would hate for what I hear goes on on other boards to start in these neck of the woods.





			
				JCoily said:
			
		

> I peacefully dissent.
> 
> I do not like the idea of a segregated board.
> 
> JMO


----------



## ClassicChic (Jun 9, 2006)

I am not trying to start any commotion. Its just that like when I use to relax I could literally click on any thread in the hair forum to learn something new. Being natural it takes more searching and when I do that I have to look for something specific so that I could use the search feature. 

I do see what you mean. I do not want it to be relaxed vs. natural. No way.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Jun 10, 2006)

I don't know if your aware of the Transitioners thread, (or if it still exist) but it has alot of good info their, I read it from time to time even though I haven't transitioned just yet. HTH's





			
				Cherokee said:
			
		

> I am not trying to start any commotion. Its just that like when I use to relax I could literally click on any thread in the hair forum to learn something new. Being natural it takes more searching and when I do that I have to look for something specific so that I could use the search feature.
> 
> I do see what you mean. I do not want it to be relaxed vs. natural. No way.


----------



## PaperClip (Jun 10, 2006)

I WHOLEHEARTEDLY support the proposal of a Naturals/Transitioners Forum, for several reasons:

1. It would serve as a very useful repository for topics, issues, and concerns specifically relating to those who are natural or transitioning.

2. The board would be more efficient and useful for my time instead of having to do searches that are less than effective because they are diluted with information for relaxed individuals.

3. It would allow for the free exchange and expression of ideas relating to natural hair. Especially for the transitioner like me, there are mental and emotional challenges that can be more intense when conversations involve other perspectives that are not conducive to my present hair journey.

4. With regard to the point about segregation, I would kindly respond by saying that I'm learning that desegregation may have caused more harm than good and that some segregation can have some benefits, esp. when all factors are equal. Segregation is different from discrimination in that discrimination blocks access. Nobody is talking about blocking access to any part of the board. It would be the individual's choice.

For these reasons, I support the formation of a naturals/transitioners hair care board for women of color.

Thanks for this opportunity to share my thoughts.


----------



## luv04 (Jun 10, 2006)

i think it would be helpful...


----------



## MissMarie (Jun 10, 2006)

I think it could be helpful too.
Sometimes I'm looking for topics specifically about natural/ transitioning issues and it can be difficult to sort through all the posts to find what I'm looking for. I also find the transitioners support thread confusing to follow at times.

I like reading through the topics on the hair care board and will continue to do so regardless.


----------



## Country gal (Jun 10, 2006)

I have gotten along very well here without a natural forum. I like look at the different topics in the hair topic. I learn lots of useful advice from relaxed heads too.


----------



## Tene (Jun 10, 2006)

I agree a natural/transitioners forum would be nice.


----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia (Jun 10, 2006)

*I like the idea.  *


----------



## RainbowCurls (Jun 11, 2006)

I don't think it's a good idea. 

The good thing about this forum is that everyone with all types of hair can discuss things together. 

There's Nappturality and NC for naturals, and BHM has separate boards for relaxed/natural/different hair styles etc.


----------



## PaperClip (Jun 11, 2006)

PerfectDoak said:
			
		

> There's Nappturality and NC for naturals, and BHM has separate boards for relaxed/natural/different hair styles etc.


 
Wow... um... If more people felt like this, there might be fewer paid subscriptions. I hope this board's owners don't feel this way.... Sigh.... this sentiment doesn't make me feel so welcome to this forum.... Quite unfortunate.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jun 11, 2006)

In the interest of keeping things friendly.....

LHCF has it's own culture and vibe which differs from other boards. Those of us who went through the process of transitioning and ultimately going natural and did so with the assistance of THIS board appreciate and want to maintain that culture and vibe. 

As for segregation being a good thing, I respectfully disagree. When you slap a label whether it be 'natural section', 'type 4 section', 'relaxer section', 'transitioner section' or what have you, it tends to result in people who don't fall into those categories sticking to their own group and not venturing outside their respective 'box'.  

I love this site as it is, I know that I am not the only one.  

'If it aint broke......."


----------



## RainbowCurls (Jun 11, 2006)

RelaxerRehab said:
			
		

> Wow... um... If more people felt like this, there might be fewer paid subscriptions. I hope this board's owners don't feel this way.... Sigh.... this sentiment doesn't make me feel so welcome to this forum.... Quite unfortunate.



Er, how have I made you feel unwelcome?

I'm natural myself!

What I meant was, there are lots of sites for discussing hair in a segregated way, and what's good about this is that everyone can discuss it together.


----------



## PaperClip (Jun 11, 2006)

PerfectDoak said:
			
		

> Er, how have I made you feel unwelcome?
> 
> I'm natural myself!
> 
> What I meant was, there are lots of sites for discussing hair in a segregated way, and what's good about this is that everyone can discuss it together.


 
It feels unwelcome to say "other boards do this, other boards have that." It's like a form of exclusion. 

Also, it certainly is not about the question of one's individual hair texture at all. Debating one's personal hair texture brings politics into it, and it's not even about that. That's one of the nice things about this board. It's simply about GROWING HEALTHY HAIR. 

Using the word "segregated" is such a loaded, value-laden word (and I recognize that you were not the first person to use it in this thread). Having a separate natural/transitioners board would not be a form of segregation. I look at it at being in different rooms of the same house. The HOUSE is GROWING LONG HAIR. The ROOMS range from all the different forums on this board, which range from the Christian forum to the hair recipe board to the salon forum, etc.

Edited to add: Also, in post #8, I listed my specific reasons advocating for a distinct Naturals/Transitioners Forum.


----------



## RainbowCurls (Jun 11, 2006)

RelaxerRehab said:
			
		

> It feels unwelcome to say "other boards do this, other boards have that." It's like a form of exclusion.



Why would I want to exclude people?

I just explained in my last post that what I meant was there are enough forums where hair types are segregated.

And IMO, this forum, not being one, is a good thing. As people have an opportunity to learn things from others they wouldn't have otherwise, and people are respectful of everyone elses hair choices.


----------



## PaperClip (Jun 11, 2006)

JCoily said:
			
		

> In the interest of keeping things friendly.....
> 
> LHCF has it's own culture and vibe which differs from other boards. Those of us who went through the process of transitioning and ultimately going natural and did so with the assistance of THIS board appreciate and want to maintain that culture and vibe.
> 
> ...


 
Respectfully responding....

I agree with your point about the friendliness of this board. That's why out of the spectrum of boards that I could have subscribed to, I chose this one. And as a full-time graduate student, I must use my discretionary funds WISELY.

I'm not exactly sure if you're referring to me with the point of saying segregation being a good thing, I'm emphasizing the mirror image of that point that *DE*segregation has instituted some harms amongst people of color...that is true. And that is a separate conversation from this one but I'm glad to have that conversation at some point in time.

Using the term "slap" a label demonstrates a lack of consideration of those (like me) who are still relatively new to this hair thing/transitional process. As I stated in post #8, I gave specific reasons advocating a distinct Naturals/Transitioners Forum, partly because I need to stay focused on my transition and it can be challenging (and tempting, I admit) to do so when I see and read posts from other textured folks.... For me, it's like going through a withdrawal (ergo RelaxerRehab). And when I'm ready, I can venture into other forums out of interest, to help my friends and family with hair questions, or just out of curiosity. I'm free to do that, just as others would be welcome into the Naturals/Transitioners Forum the same way I would be welcome in the other forums.

If individuals wish to stick to their own group and not venture outside their respective box, well, I would say two things to that: 1) that's totally on them and 2) they are the ones who slapped the label on themselves. Nobody else did that but them.

Finally, I recognize that I have free will to avoid certain threads and such that may not address my particular needs, but as THIS THREAD demonstrates, I am not alone. I salute the OP for his or her insight and courage to break from the status quo!


----------



## PaperClip (Jun 11, 2006)

PerfectDoak said:
			
		

> Why would I want to exclude people?
> 
> I just explained in my last post that what I meant was there are enough forums where hair types are segregated.
> 
> And IMO, this forum, not being one, is a good thing. As people have an opportunity to learn things from others they wouldn't have otherwise, and people are respectful of everyone elses hair choices.


 
I don't know why you might want to exclude people. I merely expressed how that combination of words sounded to me. Sure, maybe in the friendliest way, you're saying "hey, if you don't like it here, go somewhere else" and I'm just saying, "hey, I do like it here and I do want to stay and here's what would be helpful and supportive for me....", especially as an PAYING SUBSCRIBER to this board. And apparently others feel the same way. There's strength in numbers.

Hey, if it doesn't happen, I'm not going to ask for my subscription back, but it would be nice to know that this option was taken seriously. And, if this request does not match the philosophical ideologies of this board, that's completely understandable as well.


----------



## Maahiyshah (Jun 11, 2006)

Country gal said:
			
		

> I have gotten along very well here without a natural forum. I like look at the different topics in the hair topic. I learn lots of useful advice from relaxed heads too.


 
I agree. I mean I like the idea of having information for naturals, but I also like to look at all the threads. Perhaps just increasing threads about naturals would suffice?


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jun 11, 2006)

RelaxerRehab said:
			
		

> Using the term "slap" a label demonstrates a lack of consideration of those (like me) who are still relatively new to this hair thing/transitional process. As I stated in post #8, I gave specific reasons advocating a distinct Naturals/Transitioners Forum, partly because I need to stay focused on my transition and it can be challenging (and tempting, I admit) to do so when I see and read posts from other textured folks.... For me, it's like going through a withdrawal (ergo RelaxerRehab). And when I'm ready, I can venture into other forums out of interest, to help my friends and family with hair questions, or just out of curiosity. I'm free to do that, just as others would be welcome into the Naturals/Transitioners Forum the same way I would be welcome in the other forums.



RR,

Respectfully,

I do not believe I show a lack of consideration  by using the term 'slap a label' but we can agree to disagree. 

I did read your reasons advocating a natural/transitioner forum and as someone who transitioned with the aid of this board, I didn't find my experience on LHCF lacking as far as support or available information. So it's hard for me to relate to your indicating that these things are not currently available on this site. 

I'm not advocating 'no change' just to argue. I am a member of other boards that practice what is being proposed.  My observation is that it fosters an 'us' vs 'them' enviornment.  Right now, there is not a trace of that on this board. I would like to keep it that way. And if that means having to use the search function as opposed to having a subgroup, I'm cool with that.  But I will respect whatever result comes from this thread.


----------



## ClassicChic (Jun 11, 2006)

This is not about segregation. This is not to exclude people. 

Each site has different members and its own unique offerings. I am a paid subscriber to other sites as well. Some people may not find it hard to search through a primarily â€œrelaxedâ€ board, but at times it is a chore. Someone mentioned Nappturality. I am also a member of that site. There is an enormous amount of information there. But letâ€™s be frank. What would happen if I asked a question such as, â€œI want to flat iron my hair, what is a good heat protectant?â€ 

Yes there could possibly be more threads started for naturals, but how quickly will they get bumped down? It is about access to information.


----------



## mscounselor (Jun 11, 2006)

I agree with those for and against having a Natural/Transitioners Forum.
*Pro:* Easier to get information about specifics very quickly.
*Con:* Some people's input, like those who were natural before and now have relaxed/texturized, wouldn't be heard because they dont really believe its for them. Yes some may venture into every once in a while, but I dont think we would get the best of both worlds.

I dont have a problem doing searches recently because people have been beginning the threads with "Naturals/Transitioners". When I want something on it, I search for either one.


----------



## Poohbear (Jun 12, 2006)

Aren't natural/transitioner threads sufficient enough??? Why a separate board???

If not, go to Nappturality... I am a member of both LHCF and Nappturality.


----------



## Victorian (Jun 12, 2006)

One of the things I like most about this board is how all the relaxed and natural topics are happily coexisting next to each other.  As someone who has been relaxed, transitioning, and now natural as a member of this board, the ability to go through the various stages of my hair journey while remaining in the same "home" is an experience that I value.  
I know having separate boards wouldn't _stop_ anyone from reading them all and getting tips from everyone, but I feel that having a unified board probably _encourages_ more cross-participation than we may currently realize, and is vital to the dynamic of our forum.

In my opinion, there is no dearth of threads on natural topics.  When I first joined nearly 3 years ago this was very clearly a majority relaxed forum.  That is no longer the case.  As far as actively posting members we are about equal in number, if not a little more populous on the natural/transitioning side.  I see new threads about natural hair all the time.  But regardless of my observations, if some people feel that there are far fewer threads for naturals or it is more difficult for us to find what we're looking for, then that's how you feel.  I'm not entirely convinced that having a separate board would actually solve the problem though.  If the problem is not having _enough_ threads for naturals, then simply moving them to a new section won't create new ones.  If it's about finding specific information for naturals more quickly, you're still going to have to use the search function within the natural forum.  The main advantage I see is when you AREN'T looking for something specific and just want to browse the natural topics.  That's a nice plus, but to me it isn't enough of a benefit to warrant making what would actually be a pretty major change to the board.

Maybe some of us can make an effort to create more threads on natural topics and bump up past threads that have been helpful so they are more visible to newcomers.  I think putting forth the extra effort would be worth it to preserve an important aspect of our board.  I hope my post isn't sounding too melodramatic or anything, but separate boards for natural and relaxed is something I just really, really don't want to see happen.


----------



## sylver2 (Jun 12, 2006)

I think everything is great the way it is.  
I have learned so much valuable information.
If I wanted to go natural right this very minute, I already know what to do, or I can ask, or search.  Same with being relaxed.  
I like that Everyone is in the same place and getting along and helping each other.  
Each group can learn from each other.  I know many naturals that use my regime and I'm relaxed and it works for them.  I follow a lot of things that naturals do even though I'm relaxed etc etc..


----------



## Jaelin (Jun 12, 2006)

I don't like the idea of a separate section because as it is, there are areas/threads I don't enter period. If I click on one by mistake, I immediately hit my back button. I know that I'm missing somethings because occassionally the subjects will show up in the off topic section or in spinoff threads. I can see this happening with a separate section and people not entering because they think it's not for them and missing valuable info. 

I have found valuable information in threads not dealing with natural hair and expect that this will continue in the future. But I do understand the frustration of trying to find natural specific information when searching. I wonder if we can't apply tags to our posts like on flickr and blogs, just to be used as a search aide, the posts would still be in the regular forum, but when we create a thread we could indicate something like ... this post could be of interest to/discusses natural/texturized/relaxed/all haircare. Not everyone puts in natural/texturized in their subject line. I know that I don't think about doing that if I post about my hair.


----------



## RainbowCurls (Jun 12, 2006)

Poohbear said:
			
		

> Aren't natural/transitioner threads sufficient enough??? Why a separate board???
> 
> If not, go to Nappturality... I am a member of both LHCF and Nappturality.



Be careful there, some people might think you're saying they're unwelcome on LHCF by saying that


----------



## PaperClip (Jun 12, 2006)

PerfectDoak said:
			
		

> Be careful there, some people might think you're saying they're unwelcome on LHCF by saying that


 
Wow.... Sigh.... I hope it's not just me who sees the "snark" of this comment.... 

I think I may cancel my subscription here if this kind of behavior continues. I haven't even been here a month yet. And this is supposed to be the friendly board?

Wow....


----------



## sylver2 (Jun 12, 2006)

RelaxerRehab said:
			
		

> Wow... um... If more people felt like this, there might be fewer paid subscriptions. I hope this board's owners don't feel this way.... Sigh.... this sentiment doesn't make me feel so welcome to this forum.... Quite unfortunate.




Hi RelaxerRehab

I'm sorry that you feel unwelcome. I have been to many other hair boards and felt the most comfortable here.  
Everyone is so supportive of each other. Relaxed, natural, tex, etc..
 Of course we will have different opinions and clash a lot, but all in all, its almost like a nice lil family... thats why many are probably against the separation and I feel thats what makes LHCF so unique.  
I hope you stay, but if not, there are many other great hair boards that may have what you are looking for.  
Some were mentioned in the thread already.


----------



## PaperClip (Jun 12, 2006)

sylver2 said:
			
		

> Hi RelaxerRehab
> 
> I'm sorry that you feel unwelcome. I have been to many other hair boards and felt the most comfortable here.
> Everyone is so supportive of each other. Relaxed, natural, tex, etc..
> ...


 
Hi, Sylver2.... Thank you so much for this response.... it gives me hope.... 

In an earlier post, I gave specific reasons for a distinct Naturals/Transitioners Forum. It's ok if it doesn't happen. It would be a "nice to have", not necessarily a "need to have".

I'm just thinking from a marketing perspective, it's probably not cool to suggest or push other websites, esp. if this is an income-generating activity for this website's owners, you know?  

Regardless of the outcome, I will survive!  

Again, thank you for your considerate post.... I do appreciate it!


----------



## RainbowCurls (Jun 12, 2006)

RelaxerRehab said:
			
		

> Wow.... Sigh.... I hope it's not just me who sees the "snark" of this comment....
> 
> I think I may cancel my subscription here if this kind of behavior continues. I haven't even been here a month yet. And this is supposed to be the friendly board?
> 
> Wow....



Well I tried explaining to you that I wasn't trying to make you feel unwelcome but merely oulining that there are many boards have segregated hair discussions and I don't think LHCF should become one of them.

But instead of accepting my explanation, you carried on sulking. So maybe that's why I was 'snarky' about it. 

Are you _threatening_ the LHCF members, or me specifically, that if such 'behaviour' continues that you might cancel your subscription?

If you think I'm unfriendly, why not put me on your ignore list?


----------



## PaperClip (Jun 12, 2006)

PerfectDoak said:
			
		

> Well I tried explaining to you that I wasn't trying to make you feel unwelcome but merely oulining that there are many boards have segregated hair discussions and I don't think LHCF should become one of them.
> 
> But instead of accepting my explanation, you carried on sulking. So maybe that's why I was 'snarky' about it.
> 
> ...


 
I was not sulking. I merely responded to your post. There is NOTHING in my post that was threatening to anyone about anything. I do respect the power of words to choose them carefully and mean what I say. That is not a threat. That's a PROMISE.

I didn't call you unfriendly. I noted that your choice of words/message could be perceived as unwelcoming. That was my proactive approach in good faith to offer points of information and insight so that you may choose your words more carefully in the future.

It is simply unnecessary to use any kind of ignore list. I responded to you DIRECTLY. I encourage everyone to do the same.

So now that we both know where we each stand, I wish you well.


----------



## nefertitiblack (Jun 12, 2006)

As a natural head, I love the forum as it is, relaxed/natural/texlaxed all together. 
I get many tips from both texlaxed and relaxed, so it would actually be harder for me to click on three different forums to get info. I also have relaxed friends and family that I can glean info for. I also like the family atmosphere of this board, that we are all black women together trying to work this hair thing out.


----------



## Mestiza (Jun 13, 2006)

I really like LHCF the way it is. I've visited other boards, but they seem to be very cluttered to me b/c they have too many forums and sub-forums, IMO.


----------



## PittGirl06 (Jun 13, 2006)

I like the idea.  The naturals on this board are not particularly rabid against permed heads so I don't think there will be any rivalries going on.  Plus, it would just be more organized and natural or transitiong relate posted wouldn't be buried under other posts.  I am for it....so get to it!


----------



## hopeful (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi guys, beverly posted this yesterday on the thread that proposed an education forum for the college students:



			
				beverly said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Thank you for your suggestion it is welcomed and appreciated  . At this time we have decided not to add any more forums, however, we may revisit this in the future. From a moderator perspective, the more boards we have, the hard it is to manage the site.
> 
> ...


 
Hope this is helpful.


----------



## remnant (Jun 15, 2006)

IMHO I think that  what make this site great is the non separation of different sort of hair and yes, I  get many tips from both texlaxed and relaxed hair  !


----------



## MizaniMami (Jun 15, 2006)

*I* sort of think this is a good idea, but as a relaxed head I can see myself feeling uncomfy lurking/posting on a exclusively natural forum.

I understand the transitioners and naturals need lots of support (as well as relaxed heads) but I wonder if the mentality of the board will change. I am going to be honest as possible, so if I step on anyone's toes, I'm sorry but this is the best way that I can say it: I just don't want to see any boards on LHCF-known for their friendly and diverse posters to transition to a baby NP-we all know how it is there, so I don't feel the need to elaborate. 

I hope someone else catches my drift.


----------



## ClassicChic (Jun 15, 2006)

[/I]





			
				MizaniMami said:
			
		

> *I* sort of think this is a good idea, but as a relaxed head I can see myself feeling uncomfy lurking/posting on a exclusively natural forum.
> 
> I understand the transitioners and naturals need lots of support (as well as relaxed heads) but I wonder if the mentality of the board will change. I am going to be honest as possible, so if I step on anyone's toes, I'm sorry but this is the best way that I can say it: I just don't want to see any boards on LHCF-known for their friendly and diverse posters to transition to a baby NP-we all know how it is there, so I don't feel the need to elaborate.
> 
> I hope someone else catches my drift.


 
Thanks to the person who posted the response from Bev.

See it is all on how you view it. Just because you are relaxed does not mean they can't come into the natural threads or vice versa. I made the exact same point you made about NP. It is a great site for info. That it is. But you cannot pose the question "What is a good flat iron for 4 a/b hair?".  

You should not feel uncomfortable. We all come here for information/entertainment.  I go into weight lose threads and I was trying to gain weight. I used that info to tell a friend who wanted to join Jenny Craig that it did work with success for some people.

Natural threads get buried so quickly. NP, as wonderful as it is, is just not for everyone. I totally see myself using heat and thiving. I will not rule out relaxing again.


----------



## victorious (Jun 16, 2006)

Whether or not the new forum happens, is it possible for a member (or a group of members) to do a guide similar to DSD's "A Newcomer's Guide to Starting Out" that focuses on natural hair?  

I know it will be a lot of work, but it can be a sticky in the hair forum.  It will help present and future naturals/transitioners.

DSD's guide is helpful for all those who begin their hair journey in general.  A naturals/transitioners guide with links to threads, hair albums, and other information would be great too.


----------



## PaperClip (Jun 17, 2006)

I just wanted to add my humble support and thanks that the option for a Naturals/Transitioners Forum was taken under consideration and I also appreciate reading the responses from everybody, because one consistency was the desire to keep the board open and friendly and welcoming to all....

As I was browsing today, I was thinking how helpful it would be to have a flag or some kind of icon attached to certain threads (at the discretion of the original poster) that could serve as a signal that the particular topic might have significant information for naturals/transitioners. I think someone else in this thread mentioned a similar idea.

Thanks again for the opportunity to safely express my thoughts.


----------



## peacelove (Jun 19, 2006)

JCoily said:
			
		

> I peacefully dissent.
> 
> I do not like the idea of a segregated board.
> 
> JMO



I must say I agree. I understand (and respect) the idea of it, but I think that in that case, you may as well a separate forum for other things (relaxed hair, fine hair, colored hair, etc). I also think it segregates the board too much.


----------



## Lilpretty1125 (Jun 19, 2006)

I personally thought it was a pretty good idea - it it somewhat hard to find "all natural" discussions, etc. on this site, so it was a really good recommendation.


----------



## Shawnee66 (Jun 19, 2006)

I would love to see a Naturals/Transitioners forum.  Since transitioning to natural I haven't frequented the hair forum because it caters mostly to relaxed hair.


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Jun 20, 2006)

victorious said:
			
		

> Whether or not the new forum happens, *is it possible for a member (or a group of members) to do a guide similar to DSD's "A Newcomer's Guide to Starting Out" that focuses on natural hair? *
> 
> *I know it will be a lot of work, but it can be a sticky in the hair forum. It will help present and future naturals/transitioners*.
> 
> DSD's guide is helpful for all those who begin their hair journey in general. A naturals/transitioners guide with links to threads, hair albums, and other information would be great too.


 
*This is a great idea, A few naturals could work together to "lessen the load" *


----------



## ClassicChic (Jun 20, 2006)

peacelove said:
			
		

> I must say I agree. I understand (and respect) the idea of it, but I think that in that case, *you may as well a separate forum for other things (relaxed hair, fine hair, colored hair, etc).* I also think it segregates the board too much.


 
That's just making things way more complicated. The entertainment forum is not separated (actors, rappers, comedians, singers, etc.). Anything you would do to style natural hair would far under the forum (Coloring, twists, locs, dreads, blow drying, etc.). 

One good example is the issue of coloring. For a natural that is one process. For someone who is relaxed, that is a double chemical process. Which by all accounts is a big no-no, however can be done without reakage. Relaxed heads dealing with color is different than a natural who has colored. (Just noting from what I have read on the boards)


----------



## Enchantmt (Jun 20, 2006)

peacelove said:
			
		

> I must say I agree. I understand (and respect) the idea of it, but I think that in that case, you may as well a separate forum for other things (relaxed hair, fine hair, colored hair, etc). I also think it segregates the board too much.



I agree. I was relaxed and now am natural and I used to think this was a good idea too, but I have also seen how it can seperate a hair board. It wont be so big an issue with the members here currently, but as new people join, the will have the mindset that each section is for that hair type only, and going down the line they wont get the full benefit of the information and advice here. Many wont venture into a section they dont think applies to them.  Not to mention the HUGE task of transfering topics and deciding what to do with topics that apply to both natural and relaxed.  One of our strengths is the amount of active members and how quickly people receive help and responses to their questions and I would hate to see that change.


----------



## Blossssom (Jun 24, 2006)

RelaxerRehab said:
			
		

> Respectfully responding....
> 
> I agree with your point about the friendliness of this board. That's why out of the spectrum of boards that I could have subscribed to, I chose this one. And as a full-time graduate student, I must use my discretionary funds WISELY.
> 
> ...



Break it down, break it DOWN!

I am all for a natural 4a/b forum.

Not to ostracize or exclude others who have a different type of hair, but when I need advice on hair care, I would like to be able to go directly to the source and not have to weed through other posts that don't pertain to my mission in life.

100% NATURAL!


----------



## beyondcute (Jun 27, 2006)

Blossssom said:
			
		

> Break it down, break it DOWN!
> 
> I am all for a natural 4a/b forum.
> 
> ...


Im for a naturals forum as well but I dont think you should segregate by hair type. If your natural youre natural no matter what texture your hair is. You wouldnt have to weed thru anything, if you only wanted certain response do liek everyone else does

Ex
"Calling all 4b naturals...."
"Calling all transitioners...."


----------



## RainbowCurls (Jun 27, 2006)

If this forum wasn't as it is I might not have transitioned.
When I was relaxed, on other forums I would just stick to their relaxed forums. 
This forum, having it's hair board for everyone, gave me a chance to see 'the other side' and learn enough to want to/be able to transition.

Recently I posted on a 'worst relaxer ever' thread. If there was a relaxed/natural segregation it would be unlikely I would go over to the relaxed board (I wouldn't want the relaxed people to think I was anti-relaxer or preaching about being natural vs having a relaxer) so would never see such a thread..

There are lots of other topics which would lose possibly valuable responses because a poster "isn't of that hair type" and wouldn't go over to the 'other' board very frequently.


----------



## RainbowCurls (Jun 27, 2006)

Blossssom said:
			
		

> Break it down, break it DOWN!
> 
> I am all for a natural 4a/b forum.
> 
> ...



I remember you posted on a 'natural inspiratation' thread that you were expecting the natural in discussion to be type 4 but they were in fact a type 3. 

Now, if you want to find threads _just_ about type 4s, I think this is the wrong forum. 

Why should this forum, a forum "dedicated to helping women of color reach their hair length goals" ("woman of colour", not specifically "women of type 4 hair") segregate it's (few!) non type 4 members so they don't p**s YOU off?


----------



## Blossssom (Jun 27, 2006)

beyondcute said:
			
		

> IEx
> "Calling all 4b naturals...."
> "Calling all transitioners...."



I see your point, BC, but my hair is a 4a/b.  Why would I care about natural 1s, 2s, or 3s?  And why would I care about those people who have that type hair trying to transition to whatever their goal is to be?

Stop looking at it as a form of segregation, but simply as a way of getting the information as quickly as possible.

I don't come here enough to say if other "natural" women outside of 4a/b want their own forum but if they do, I can understand why.

My hair is nothing like theirs and theirs is nothing like mine.  Why waste our time weeding through posts trying to find tips, techniques and products that work for OUR type hair?

I am in FULL SUPPORT of different forums which cater to the different hair types.

Thank you *sniff*


----------



## Blossssom (Jun 27, 2006)

PerfectDoak said:
			
		

> I remember you posted on a 'natural inspiratation' thread that you were expecting the natural in discussion to be type 4 but they were in fact a type 3.
> 
> Now, if you want to find threads _just_ about type 4s, I think this is the wrong forum.
> 
> Why should this forum, a forum "dedicated to helping women of color reach their hair length goals" ("woman of colour", not specifically "women of type 4 hair") segregate it's (few!) non type 4 members so they don't p**s YOU off?



See, that's where you're mistaken.  I don't see "transitioners" as seeking hair length.  I see "transitioners" as seeking first of all, HEALTHY HAIR, and secondly, seeking to wear their hair the way God intended.  Transitioning for me has nothing to do with length.

However, since you bring it up and considering the title of this website, I can see how people who are 4a/b who wish to go natural might be in the wrong place.

So you are right and thanks for pointing that out.  I will seek out other sources for my goal to be natural.


----------



## RainbowCurls (Jun 28, 2006)

Blossssom said:
			
		

> See, that's where you're mistaken.  I don't see "transitioners" as seeking hair length.  I see "transitioners" as seeking first of all, HEALTHY HAIR, and secondly, seeking to wear their hair the way God intended.  Transitioning for me has nothing to do with length.



Some transitioners (not me) seek hair length. They aim to reach their goals while transitioning so they don't ever BC, they just grow out the relaxer. 
Many of the ones after they BC do seek hair length too.



			
				Blossssom said:
			
		

> However, since you bring it up and considering the title of this website, I can see how people who are 4a/b who wish to go natural might be in the wrong place.
> 
> So you are right and thanks for pointing that out.  I will seek out other sources for my goal to be natural.



I'm not saying they would be in the wrong place. 
I'm saying that if you don't want to see anything BUT natural 4a/b threads you might be in the wrong place.


----------



## Tene (Jun 28, 2006)

I think a natural forum would be great.  I find myself on here less since I'm natural.  Most of the threads are about relaxed hair and are basically useless to me.  I don't feel like searching through tons of pages to find information dealing with natural hair.


----------



## Lilpretty1125 (Jun 28, 2006)

Again, 

I don't see any reason why there couldn't be a section for naturals/transitioners. Just like some of the other naturals mentioned, it's a bit harder to find information regarding natural hair on this site (most of the information seems to be geared toward people with relaxers)
It would just make it a little more user friendly and again I don't think they're intentions are to "segregate" the board, but just to make it a little easier to get around and find exactly what it is they're looking for.


----------



## Lilpretty1125 (Jun 28, 2006)

Tene said:
			
		

> I think a natural forum would be great.  I find myself on here less since I'm natural.  Most of the threads are about relaxed hair and are basically useless to me.  I don't feel like searching through tons of pages to find information dealing with natural hair.




I would have to totally agree!


----------



## Southernbella. (Jun 28, 2006)

I think it's a good idea!


----------



## OnceUponAtime (Jun 28, 2006)

Ummm.  I don't wanna sound all, "It takes a village" and everything, but...

I would not want a seperate board.  Care and nurturing come from all kinds, plus, I like the flow of threads from one to another.  Keeping us all in step and in touch with all "heads" at the same time.  *I do like the idea of a "flag/icon" that one could choose to place next to their thread.  * 

:scratchch  Funny, when I joined this board many moons ago, I was suffering from an underprocessed relaxer and was looking for help to correct my damage.  The board was 80%-90% relaxed(?) and the good advice of the relaxed ladies, eased me into transitioning to natural.  Heck, I didn't even consider myself transitioning until months after I actually started.  

To this day, product recommendations and protective tips come from relaxed as well as the growing number of naturals on the forum.  I would like to think that other newly transitioning/naturals could learn from both sides of the fence equally.

Maybe I worry too much, but I am concerned that the good intentions of a seperate board could lead to or invite a non-LHCF mentality.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jun 28, 2006)

OnceUponAtime said:
			
		

> Maybe I worry too much, but I am concerned that the good intentions of a seperate board could lead to or invite a non-LHCF mentality.



I hear you loud and clear. 

Please note that you are not alone in that concern.


----------



## Blossssom (Jun 28, 2006)

What exactly is the "LHCF" mentality, Once?


----------



## OnceUponAtime (Jun 28, 2006)

Blossssom said:
			
		

> What exactly is the "LHCF" mentality, Once?



That your hair goal is supported by other members regardless of hair choices vs. a "we're enlightend and your not" mentality.

I remember a time when there was a surge of downright rudness and insults on the hair board when some naturals were joining.  It wasn't in the spirit of helping others, instead they were point blank attacks.   And maybe it was just the threads I happened to have been reading, but there were naturals being  beligerant and condesending to or about relaxed memebers choices.  

I'd rather not live through that again and I don't feel it exists here now.


----------



## RainbowCurls (Jun 28, 2006)

OnceUponAtime said:
			
		

> :scratchch  Funny, when I joined this board many moons ago, I was suffering from an underprocessed relaxer and was looking for help to correct my damage.  The board was 80%-90% relaxed(?) and the good advice of the relaxed ladies, eased me into transitioning to natural#



This is exactly what I was talking about. The open mindedness of everyone on here is probably what made me transition. I think it'd be a shame to lose that to a natural/transitioning/relaxed/texlaxed/type 3/ type 4/non hair colouring hair colouring/hair colouring/trims/no trims/etc segregation


----------



## caltron (Jun 28, 2006)

I am a 4a natural, and I would appreciate a separate section as well.  I love this board, but to be honest, I do not come here to get hair advice.  There is not a whole lot of information relating to natural hair and what little there is is too hard to find.  I go to other boards to get inspiration and hair advice I can use.  I am here because I like the Entertainment and off topic sections, and the camaraderie between women.  

I do not feel that having a separate section is segregation because anyone is free to view and post in any forum if they choose, and there are several non hair related boards where people come to post.  If ladies are free to post a "Natural" question in the "General" section, then that may lessen the feeling of segregation.  

The way it is now, there are so few 4a naturals here and I think part of the reason for that is that is it's hard to get the information you need here.  The downside to not creating a separate forum is that you may lose members to other boards, especially since there is a membership fee for this site.  If you are a natural that is coming solely for hair advice, it's hard to justify paying the fee.


----------



## PaperClip (Jun 28, 2006)

caltron said:
			
		

> I am a 4a natural, and I would appreciate a separate section as well. I love this board, but to be honest, I do not come here to get hair advice. There is not a whole lot of information relating to natural hair and what little there is is too hard to find. I go to other boards to get inspiration and hair advice I can use.


 
Which boards do you go to? Just curious.... Maybe there are others I do not know about....

Thanks.


----------



## Blossssom (Jun 28, 2006)

RelaxerRehab said:
			
		

> Respectfully responding....
> 
> I agree with your point about the friendliness of this board. That's why out of the spectrum of boards that I could have subscribed to, I chose this one. And as a full-time graduate student, I must use my discretionary funds WISELY.
> 
> ...



This post HERE made me jump on the bandwagon for a Natural hair site...

Clearly, I must have mis-interpreted the poster's meaning... considering she has said (and correct me if I'm wrong), that she MEANT something else.


----------



## PaperClip (Jun 28, 2006)

Blossssom said:
			
		

> This post HERE made me jump on the bandwagon for a Natural hair site...
> 
> Clearly, I must have mis-interpreted the poster's meaning... considering she has said (and correct me if I'm wrong), that she MEANT something else.


 
Hello.... is there something I could clarify?


----------



## Blossssom (Jun 28, 2006)

RelaxerRehab said:
			
		

> Hello.... is there something I could clarify?



Naw... I'll figure it out on my own; here or somewhere else.

I love this board; others love this board and that is all that matters.

Peace, "sisters"


----------



## sylver2 (Jun 28, 2006)

If there were seperate boards I would never ever go into the natural forums. but because we aren't separated for the first time ever I have thought of going natural which I wouldn't of done if there were seperate boards


----------



## PaperClip (Jun 28, 2006)

sylver2 said:
			
		

> If there were seperate boards I would never ever go into the natural forums. but because we aren't separated for the first time ever I have thought of going natural which I wouldn't of done if there were seperate boards


 
I humbly ask what would prevent you from visiting a naturals/transitioners section beyond the personal governance of your own fingers to use your mouse to click on that particular forum? I don't ask this in a smart-alecky way, but I seriously seek understanding about this perspective....

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Millahdoowop (Jun 28, 2006)

*It's either going to happen or it's not. You either support it or you don't. That is all.  I don't think it's all that deep or serious.*


----------



## sylver2 (Jun 29, 2006)

RelaxerRehab said:
			
		

> I humbly ask what would prevent you from visiting a naturals/transitioners section beyond the personal governance of your own fingers to use your mouse to click on that particular forum? I don't ask this in a smart-alecky way, but I seriously seek understanding about this perspective....
> 
> Thank you in advance.



I'm talking about when I first joined
I was not going to 'use my own fingers to use my mouse to click on a Naturals forum when I was RELAXED'  do u understand that?? not saying it smart aleky.

When I first came to this board I was relaxed and only seeked relaxed tips.  The board was filled with so many tips from naturals and relaxed in one forum, each sharing tips and getting along.  It couldn't be overlooked or ignored. That helped


----------



## beverly (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone!

but I dont want us separated, hair care tips are hair care tips, whether natural or relaxed, so its going to stay together as one board!

Since alot of you who are posting in this thread are natural, then start more natural related hair care threads! The reason you find so many relaxed hair related post is because those individuals are posting more  Do your part and it won't be an issue !!!


----------

